# I Put 1kg Of Redskins In My Beer



## Swinging Beef (26/7/10)

I put 1kg (thats 100 unwrapped swimming pool lollies) in my wort on the weekend.
4kg pale
.25kg Crystal 12o
1kg Redskins, shucked and melted in 500ml of water.

Now I have a pink beer fermenting that smells stongly of ... redskins! :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (26/7/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> I put 1kg (thats 100 unwrapped swimming pool lollies) in my wort on the weekend.
> 4kg pale
> .25kg Crystal 12o
> 1kg Redskins, shucked and melted in 500ml of water.
> ...


I like redskin's but I'm shaking my head.
Oh well, tell us how it goes.


----------



## NickB (26/7/10)

Ummmm....well done?

But why? 

Cheers


----------



## earle (26/7/10)

I think someone's found a way to get around the alocopop tax. h34r:


----------



## Sammus (26/7/10)

I imagine the sugar in redskin is just as fermentable as any other sugar we put in wort


----------



## .DJ. (26/7/10)

"WHY" would be my first question....

interested none the less!!!! 


What about hops/bitterness??


----------



## Swinging Beef (26/7/10)

I got put on my arse by a redskin beer made by an awesome home brewer back about four years ago.
I plan to re-assume the position.

Why?
Inspired by the the results of Dixie Cup competions that I read about years back.
http://dixiecup.crunchyfrog.net/styles/strangebrew


----------



## Swinging Beef (26/7/10)

Oh, yeah... there is hops and yeast and water and whirlflock and water drugs

Galena 11%aa 25g, 60minutes
Wilamette 15g, 5 minutes
American Ale yeast


----------



## petesbrew (26/7/10)

.DJ. said:


> "WHY" would be my first question....
> 
> interested none the less!!!!
> 
> ...


Something makes me think this ones gonna be tart fuel, regarding the lack of bitterness.
Still shaking my head -but why not hey?


----------



## Katherine (26/7/10)

How about Sherbies in a wheat beer


----------



## .DJ. (26/7/10)

Katie said:


> How about Sherbies in a wheat beer



either :icon_chickcheers: or :icon_drool2:


----------



## bobbylugino (26/7/10)

was thinking the other day if you could use milo in a beer, just a thought...


----------



## Dave70 (26/7/10)

Ya know, I was drunk when I thought of it, but this has inspired me to dust off the recipe for my 'Mars bar porter'.

..no..


..realy..


----------



## drsmurto (26/7/10)

Wonka Redskins

Ingredients: Glucose (from corn), sugar, hydrogenated vegetable fat, food acid (330), gelatine, flavours, salt, emulsifier (471), colour (122).

Food acid 330 is citric acid
Emulsifier 471 is a synthetic fat derived from glycerides.
Colour 122 is azorubine


----------



## benno1973 (26/7/10)

Didn't Cortez or someone do a redskin beer on here a while back? 

And Milo has been discussed previously, but been knocked back due to the milk powder in it? There's a thread on here somewhere...


----------



## Swinging Beef (26/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Wonka Redskins
> 
> Ingredients: Glucose (from corn), sugar, hydrogenated vegetable fat, food acid (330), gelatine, flavours, salt, emulsifier (471), colour (122).
> 
> ...


Informative without making conclusions


----------



## Shed101 (26/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Wonka Redskins
> 
> Ingredients: Glucose (from corn), sugar, hydrogenated vegetable fat, food acid (330), gelatine, flavours, salt, emulsifier (471), colour (122).
> 
> ...



From my book on addtives:

"122 Azoribine or Carmoisine - suspected carcinogen, mutagen, skin rashes, odema, and hyperactivity. Banned in Sweden, USA and Norway. Previously banned in Australia"

But hey, the alcohol will probably negate the effect... hopefully.


----------



## drsmurto (26/7/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> Informative without making conclusions



It was my new years resolution.

Provide people with information without beating them around the head with it. Nothing worst that being preached to.

How am i doing?


----------



## mje1980 (26/7/10)

Hey daz, i made redskin vodka once. Was pink, but not very sweet. i dont think we got through it all.

Let us know mate.


----------



## gregs (26/7/10)

Katie said:


> How about Sherbies in a wheat beer




Now that would give good head.


----------



## white.grant (26/7/10)

So will the beer be sort of chewy and stick in your teeth?


----------



## hazard (26/7/10)

Redskins + brettanomyces = sweet and sour "sauce"


----------



## Batz (26/7/10)

> Put 1kg Of Redskins In My Beer







Batz


----------



## bum (26/7/10)

Homer: "I'm feelin' low, Apu. You got any of that beer that has candy floating in it, you know, Skittlebrau?"

Apu: "Such a product does not exist, sir! You must have dreamed it."

Homer: "Oh. Well then just gimme a six-pack and a couple of bags of Skittles."


----------



## Pennywise (26/7/10)

Ha ha, that one was only on the other night


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (26/7/10)

Always wanted to try the Redskins in Vodka bottle for a week recipe but not in a beer......


----------



## Katherine (26/7/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Always wanted to try the Redskins in Vodka bottle for a week recipe but not in a beer......



Musks in vodka is alot better.


----------



## Mobbee007 (26/7/10)

I can't believe you wussed out and only put 2/3rds of the required amount in!!


----------



## mje1980 (26/7/10)

Katie said:


> Musks in vodka is alot better.




I reckon cherries soaked in vodka for a good 12 months to be the best tasting flavoured vodka, i've done that for the past few russian xmas' ( my wifes side ). My redskin vodka was pretty ordinary i must say.


----------



## kbe (26/7/10)

Grantw said:


> So will the beer be sort of chewy and stick in your teeth?



Nearly spat beer all over my screen.


----------



## Swinging Beef (27/7/10)

RexBanner said:


> I can't believe you wussed out and only put 2/3rds of the required amount in!!


It was like when I make pumpkin beer:

"one for the brew, one for me (nom nom nom nom)"

I only put in 2/3 the grain, too.


----------



## Fents (27/7/10)

wicked idea you could pour a glass for a mate then slap him really hard on bare skin and run around yelling REDSKIN!


----------



## jivesucka (29/7/10)

very tempted to try minties in a brew


----------



## Hefty (29/7/10)

Yeah, I'd be keen to try minties (or at least mint of some sort) in a choc porter. Kinda like a mint slice biscuit without the crunch!

HABAHAGD! :icon_cheers:
Jono.


----------



## dans6401 (31/7/10)

Interesting. Love to hear how it turns out.
Whenever i hear of redskins these days it reminds me of my school days. A kid next to me at the canteen wanted four red skins, but got tongue tied and asked for a red foreskin.
Still makes me chuckle. :lol:


----------



## Wisey (31/7/10)

hahahah, hope you didnt go to a catholic school......


----------



## under (31/7/10)

My mates and I used to make redskin vodka. You need a whole box of redskins per bottle.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (31/7/10)

Nah sorry

There were some weird wonderful lollies added to beer in the IBU Iron Brewer - Halloween Edition

The rev. dr. is probably the person to talk to

Cheers



Kaiser Soze said:


> Didn't Cortez or someone do a redskin beer on here a while back?
> 
> And Milo has been discussed previously, but been knocked back due to the milk powder in it? There's a thread on here somewhere...


----------



## flano (3/8/10)

Funnily enough ...this is the 2nd time I have heard about people doing this.

Unless you are the same person.

A mate told me he knows some blokes that did it and reckon it came out great.
He said they reckon it was the best beer they've tasted.


----------



## Faithy (7/8/10)

How about a Chico Stout?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (7/8/10)

Faithy said:


> How about a Chico Stout?



Chico stout = awesome

I used chicos instead of suger to prime when I bottled a BribieG style two can stout. Turned out great.

Cheers

MOM


----------



## Swinging Beef (11/8/10)

On tap now, and dispensing from my place from 2pm on Sunday for the local naysayers.

It tastes great!
Probably a little drier and hoppier than i would like, but Im already planning the 2nd version with a more hefty grain bill and less hop bitterness.

I declare this experiment a great success.


----------



## benno1973 (11/8/10)

How much redskin taste still remains?


----------



## Swinging Beef (11/8/10)

Hmm... when you drink the beer, its like someone next to you is eating one and you can smell it, but primarily you can smell hops and 'beery' beer.
When you have finished the bitterness fades, and you can taste the redskin flavour clearly.


----------



## Fourstar (11/8/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> On tap now, and dispensing from my place from 2pm on Sunday for the local naysayers.
> It tastes great!
> Probably a little drier and hoppier than i would like, but Im already planning the 2nd version with a more hefty grain bill and less hop bitterness.
> I declare this experiment a great success.




PICS or it didnt happen!


----------



## barto1308 (11/8/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> Hmm... when you drink the beer, its like someone next to you is eating one and you can smell it, but primarily you can smell hops and 'beery' beer.
> When you have finished the bitterness fades, and you can taste the redskin flavour clearly.


Just want to through this question out there, as it is kind of on the topic - Has anyone made Homer Simpson's SkittleBrau? You know, the beer with pieces of candy floating in it?




If no-one has had a crack at it before, what do people think on how you would go about it?


----------



## adz2332 (11/8/10)

Shame you live so far away! Would love to try it!
Id pay some pstage for it 

Congrads for being [email protected]!


----------



## matr (11/8/10)

I don't rekon you could make Skittlebrau..

My assumption is Skittles would sink in the beer. (That's if you can get them through the tap) :blink: 

For floating candy you would have to go with something like marsh mallow... hmmmm Marsh Mallow stout....


----------



## barto1308 (11/8/10)

matr said:


> I don't rekon you could make Skittlebrau..
> 
> My assumption is Skittles would sink in the beer. (That's if you can get them through the tap) :blink:
> 
> For floating candy you would have to go with something like marsh mallow... hmmmm Marsh Mallow stout....



That, Sir, sounds like a challenge!

I'll just have to find out what gravity is required to make skittles float...


----------



## joshuahardie (12/8/10)

BartHaus Breweries said:


> Just want to through this question out there, as it is kind of on the topic - Has anyone made Homer Simpson's SkittleBrau? You know, the beer with pieces of candy floating in it?
> If no-one has had a crack at it before, what do people think on how you would go about it?



Well I have had a mate dump some skittles in my beer when I was not looking.
Not great, the colour leeches off them, and they become white blobs in the bottom of your glass. So they sink.
They are also pitted and act as nucleation sites for the co2 to come out of solution.

didn't taste so great either.

Hardly a scientific test though.... Have fun :icon_cheers:


----------



## Swinging Beef (12/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> PICS or it didnt happen!


Ok.. pics after the weekend.
Not much to see, tho.
The pinkness leeched out during fermentation.
Now it just looks kinda hazy like a CSPA.


----------



## Mobbee007 (12/8/10)

Post the pot full of melted redskins pic


----------



## schooey (12/8/10)

_Do the roar!_


----------



## jivesucka (14/8/10)

me wonders how allens killer pythons will go. all these confectioneries obviously need to be chopped and grinded up amirite?


----------



## Swinging Beef (16/8/10)

Redskin beer


----------



## Swinging Beef (16/8/10)

Redskin beer


----------



## Swinging Beef (3/9/10)

and finally this one...


----------



## kocken42 (3/9/10)

I remember doing an experiment in high school where we tested the pH of Skittles...turns out they were quite acidic, which could have relative negative impacts on your beer!


----------



## nathanR (3/9/10)

Skittles would leave a fatty deposit just like when you make skittle vodka 
unless there is a way to get around this


----------



## raven19 (3/9/10)

Looks like liquid beetroot!

Good luck with version #2 SB.


----------



## Swinging Beef (3/9/10)

Beer is all gone.
Only negative reported was that if you drank lots of it, you felt dizzy and slurred your words.
Some also reported feelings of drowsiness and headaches the next day.
Im sure all of this is due to a chemical in the confectionary.


----------



## mje1980 (3/9/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> Beer is all gone.
> Only negative reported was that if you drank lots of it, you felt dizzy and slurred your words.
> Some also reported feelings of drowsiness and headaches the next day.
> Im sure all of this is due to a chemical in the confectionary.



Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Sammus (3/9/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> Beer is all gone.
> Only negative reported was that if you drank lots of it, you felt dizzy and slurred your words.
> Some also reported feelings of drowsiness and headaches the next day.
> Im sure all of this is due to a chemical in the confectionary.



I think it's because of No-Chill


----------

